# Private Message Lost



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

I received a "Private Message" about corrosion on the Mirrlees engines fitted to the CS Alert. Owing to my computer ignorance I've lost the original message.

If whoever sent me the message reads this he will know what I'm on about.

I sailed on the Alert from January 1966 to September 1973 and during that time we had no problems at all with the diesels. The only thing untoward was that if we ran for long periods with no real load, than when we went to full load the lub oil which had carried over and into the turbo chargers would result in clouds of white smoke.

This only lasted for 10 minutes or so.

Sorry I can not be of more use.


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello Double Acting, the PM was from me. Just to fill in the gaps, when I was at Mirrlees we sent a squad over to Japan in the early 1990s (I think) to fit new bearings because the engines were suffering bearing erosion due to stray electrical currents. 
The reason for asking the question was that a former colleague is having a similar problem on another vessel at the moment and asked me if I could find out any more about the problems on the "Alert". I don't remember us ever getting to the bottom of it, as far as I know it appeared out of a clear blue sky and went away of its own accord.


----------

